# Friday the 13th Jason breaking into wrong room



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Friday the 13th Jason breaking into wrong room


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

talk about bad luck. :smile:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that's actually Micheal Meyers from halloween!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

neverdrawn said:


> I think that's actually Micheal Meyers from halloween!


Myers! Hello!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I think that's actually Micheal Meyers from halloween!


Yeah you are right, sorry I haven't seen any of the Halloween or Friday the 13th movies, but don't they both wear masks?:-?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think this is why I was confused.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

oh my heck!!! the plastic jackolanterns got me.


----------

